
Musk: ‘China rocks’ while the U.S. is full of ‘complacency and entitlement’ - admiralspoo
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/31/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-china-rocks-us-full-of-entitlement.html
======
labster
Feel free to move to mainland China, Mr. Musk. It’s a good time to buy real
estate in Hong Kong.

~~~
aliswe
Don't you think he was kinda quoted out of context?

~~~
clouddrover
No.

------
aaron695
For anyone not interested in the out of context garbage here

He says the quote at the 22 min mark -

[https://www.autonews.com/weekend-drive-podcast/daily-
drive-p...](https://www.autonews.com/weekend-drive-podcast/daily-drive-
podcast-july-31-2020-elon-musk-one-one-exclusive-tesla-finally)

~~~
clouddrover
In what way do you think it was out of context?

~~~
aaron695
I assume you are $TSLAQ.

I find your subculture interesting, but don't you want to short something that
really is garbage.

Why not short Magic Leap, it honestly is nothing more than a hole for money
for a product no one wants.

It's the worst of the Valley and evil to humanity, you get both Schadenfreude
and self satisfaction in one.

And because it's actually structurally flawed to it's core it can be taken
down to nothing, it's also winnable (although I would have said it was
winnable three years ago, the Valley is a strange place)

~~~
clouddrover
> _I assume you are $TSLAQ._

You assume wrong. And you've failed to answer the question.

------
lazylizard
I'm just curious how china will continue to rock after they lose access to
intel, amd and nvidia.

I'd be delighted to use a linux/bsd based risc-v phone/pc/laptop...but I'm
less optimistic about general availability...

~~~
robgibbons
In short, they are building their own domestic semiconductor industry. China's
SMIC poached 3000+ engineers from Taiwan's TSMC (the fabricator for AMD,
Nvidia, now Intel). China is putting all of its might behind SMIC and other
domestic fabricators.

They really only lack the latest generation of photolithographic machines,
which they are trying their hardest to acquire from ASML (Dutch manufacturer
of the litho machines used by TSMC and others.) The US managed to block that
for now so there is something of a moat while China plays catch-up.

~~~
lazylizard
They're going to buy a i9 and reverse engineer it n produce it??

------
rasz
China does indeed rock .. until one day they start shipping your product with
slightly different logo.

